# Betta Roleplay Drawings!



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Ok, so I saw that a lot of people (including myself I can't lie :lol: ) were having a lot of fun participating in roleplays (betta roleplays, and I took part in a bird roleplay Littleleaf started) and so I thought it would be cool if people started drawing their roleplay characters and posting them here! I'll post some of my own under this post! Please, no negative comments! Do please give feedback though! I know my drawings aren't the best but... Also, it might help if you tilt you screen backward, that should improve the detail a bit, or if you can't tilt your screen back you can lean down and toward your screen. That's all!  Happy drawing!

~Sil


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

*My first drawings are of the royal "Waterflash Kingdom" family!*

Starting with the king  King Starswirl


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Queen Moonray!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Prince Silverbeam, I know this one is pretty bad :/ but he was hard to draw X_X


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

And the final addition to the family... Princess Stardust! :3


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Their awesome!!!! I expect nothing less than perfection from you, and that is perfection!!!!!! I don't know if I could draw my characters... maybe Oscar would be easy, though.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

thanks  and yeah you should try to draw your characters! ))


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll draw mine as soon as I can!

You are brilliant!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Am proud Sil  Those are AMAZING. I'll try to do Muse. Can't wait to see your drawing y'all!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Saphira101 said:


> I'll draw mine as soon as I can!
> 
> You are brilliant!


Wow thanks


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Oh my goodness! Am proud Sil  Those are AMAZING. I'll try to do Muse. Can't wait to see your drawing y'all!


Lol, thank you very much!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*subscribed*

I'm working on Breme at the moment. In the RP he seems to be the annoying one. ^,^"


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> *subscribed*
> 
> I'm working on Breme at the moment. In the RP he seems to be the annoying one. ^,^"


Great! Post a pic here when your done!  lol yeah. (\(◕◡◕)/)


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Now I'm gonna go and do Flamesong as a manga human. And Lebron, Breme isn't exactly _annoying_...he's just...well, interestingly causing a unique and fun problem for Flamesong. I don't mind.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

_Unique _and _fun_, eh? In the RP, Breme is doing exactly what I want him too. Everything is on purpose, whether being annoying or thinking about Flamesong 24/7. :lol: Good luck with choosing someone. lol You'll need it. > 

The drawing is almost complete!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks. I really desperately will need it. But would you feel bad if I did chose someone else? I was thinking of hooking Breme up with Sunlight....

Anywho, here is Flamesong the manga human! And if somebody from the RP gives my permission, I'll draw their character manga human-style, too. Enjoy!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ooh nice! I think Breme will be heartbroken though. After all he gave Flamesong a pearl. I don't know, so much pressure! lol It doesn't seem Sunlight is as active.

Here's Breme!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice drawing! Hmm...I know....but Manny would be, too....but Breme is so sweet....I think Flamesong will just try to be kind to both of them until she can get this mess straightened out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!  And this feels like Twilight! lol but who's Edward?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Dunno. Not yet.  But do you want Breme to be human-manga-ified?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, please!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

At last!

Name: Draco
Age (human years): 2
Breed: Spendens
Gender: Male
Tail type: Halfmoon.
Color: Metallic silver and green.
Personality: Acts slightly arrogant, but this is just a cover-up for being deply hurt inside. Secretive, takes much time to gain his trust.
Noteworthy: None.











Name: Oliver
Age (human years): 3
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: plakat
Color: Lemon yellow and metallic white-ish
Personality: Regal, showy, but sad inside that he was abandoned.
Noteworthy: was favored pet of a breeder whom he was very connected to, but was heartlessly abandoned like the rest.










Name: Olive
Age (human years): 2 
Breed: Splendens
Gender: female
Tail type: veiltail
Color: metallic purple with white edges on her fins.
Personality: Jumpy, easily startled, yet friendly.
Noteworthy: ex-breeder.











Name: Manny
Age (human years): 1
Breed: Splendens
Gender: male
Tail type: halfmoon
Color: light blue with white edges on fins
Personality: Shy but headstrong.
Noteworthy: Has crooked back and was born without a dorsal fin. His other fins are somewhat deformed.










You gotta admit though, I failed epically with Manny. -_-


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They're gorgeous! And Manny is fine! He looks great! Whether he's deformed or not.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> They're gorgeous! And Manny is fine! He looks great! Whether he's deformed or not.


Thanks!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mind if you do Breme?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Mind if you do Breme?


Me?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, you.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sorry, this is a really poor-quality photo. Hope you can still see it all right!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Breme looks awesome!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try to get a better photo to you as soon as I can. Can't stand giving people bad photos lol!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's fine, really! And lol . A pet peeve?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

You could say that.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, here we go:










Much better.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nicee. 
You got his patch on his head! I forgot to mention that. hehe


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys are amazing artists.

Here's Muse (chains for some dramatic effect haha)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's so cool!  How did you draw her?


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's so cool!  How did you draw her?


Thanks x). I stared at her and sketched her like a stalker then proceeded to smear chalk pastel over the doodle.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ah, chalk pastel. I should buy some. I thought you actually drew this on a tablet or something, lol.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Ah, chalk pastel. I should buy some. I thought you actually drew this on a tablet or something, lol.


Thanks ! And yes you should. It is the bomb. Haha


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Ooh nice! I think Breme will be heartbroken though. After all he gave Flamesong a pearl. I don't know, so much pressure! lol It doesn't seem Sunlight is as active.
> 
> Here's Breme!
> 
> View attachment 156753


yeah, my sister's been pretty busy lately. She hasn't been active as Arora on the bird RP either...
everyone has awesome drawings!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Hey fellow roleplayers! All your drawings look amazing!  Keep up the work  I will post darkmist sooooon! 
~Sil


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Did Silverbeam's for fun.If anyone wants me to do theirs I'll be happy to--but I won't be able to get all the details >A<


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here you go, LTB! Breme in all his manga-humaness.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, Rubin! It's terrific! And Lotte, that looks amazing! Mind if you do Breme? Come on people, I'm the only one asking. T-T Want me to do yours? My example of Breme is on page 2.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol, I'm asking people if I can do theirs, too, but nobody's taking the bait. :lol:


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

You could do Basta for me... I always picture him perfect in my mind, but when I put him on paper.... disaster. Need I say more? You'll probably do much better than I would! By the way, i'm just about done with Oscar... I tried to do Mika but I failed horribly... her tail in no way resembles a spade.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Me or Rubin?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I was going to say Just you Lebron, but now that I think about it would be uber- cool if Rubinthebetta could do a manga-basta... so I guess both!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okie dokie!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Humanized and mangafied, I give you.......BASTA!!!!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Thanks, Rubin! It's terrific! And Lotte, that looks amazing! Mind if you do Breme? Come on people, I'm the only one asking. T-T Want me to do yours? My example of Breme is on page 2.


Of coarse! And please do mine  but I may be late since on Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday I have my hands full with community service.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay!  It's okay if it's late, it's not like I have anything against you doing service widely. Are you doing your hours or something?


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Okay!  It's okay if it's late, it's not like I have anything against you doing service widely. Are you doing your hours or something?


Yes, for highschool and since I've got a lot of free time for summer . 8hrs per day haha. We're required to complete 100 hours for all four years at my school.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's got to be hard. :I Good luck with that lol. I don't need to do my hours yet.
I'm working on Muse now.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> Humanized and mangafied, I give you.......BASTA!!!!
> 
> View attachment 157218


Thanks rubinthebetta! I love it!!


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Wow, you guys are amaaazing! I know this is like suuuuuuper late especially now that he is "poof" xD But I think I'll try Darkmist. This should be fun... 

Or not >.<

~Sil ^◡^


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Ok, so I've been diving into manga lately and couldn't help myself but try drawing one of my characters from the roleplay. So I decided to draw a humanized version of Rosebud. And I didn't color her, she's just a drawing. Keep in mind this is my very first one, so please no negative comments...


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Whoa Sil, that's really good! Better than I could ever do! Awesome job.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Saphira101 said:


> Whoa Sil, that's really good! Better than I could ever do! Awesome job.


Thanks!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys are amazing (´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lotte said:


> You guys are amazing (´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


So are you, Lotte! Your drawing of Muse was awesome.


----------

